# Intern > Meldungen und Mitglieder >  Linux und OpenOfficeWerbung auf wdr.de

## holgerw

Hallo,

wegen "PC Kenner" Jörg Schieb und seiner damaligen Äußerungen zu Linux vom WDR gab es hier vor längerem schonmal ärgerliche Reaktionen. Umso erfreulicher finde ich dann folgendes:  

http://www.wdr.de/themen/computer/an...style=computer

Oder hier:
http://www.wdr.de/themen/computer/so...style=computer

Und bitte nicht jeden Satz von Schieb zu Linux und OpenOffice auf die Goldwaage legen *g*
Die Beiträge finde ich dafür, dass sie Win User neugierig machen sollen, ziemlich gut.

Grüße,
 Holger

----------


## drunkenPenguin

Hi,

Ja, ich finde die Beiträge auch gut. Sie sind sachlich und informativ und passend für Menschen geschrieben, die Linux überhaupt noch nicht kennen.

Viele Grüße
Daniel

----------


## Berufspenner

> _Original geschrieben von drunkenPenguin_ 
> *Hi,
> 
> Ja, ich finde die Beiträge auch gut. Sie sind sachlich und informativ und passend für Menschen geschrieben, die Linux überhaupt noch nicht kennen.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Daniel*


 Full ack! Endlich mal wieder ein ordentlich recherchierter Bericht. Auch, dass angesprochen wird für wehn Linux den überhaupt was ist finde ich gut. Neutraler Jurnalismus halt.

Cu
André

----------


## habbom

Hi,
cool, einfach gut und neutral.

Gruß
Michael

----------


## Los_Andros

Kann dem nur zustimmen!

Sachlich, einfach einfach geschrieben und für jedermann/frau verständlich!

Und ich gebe auch ehrlich zu, dass Programme zu installieren unter Linux manchmal etwas umständlich ist, aber das wird auch noch

----------

